# World’s first bicycle ride took place 200 years ago



## ahmadali01 (Oct 3, 2020)

A German dandyhorse bicycle dating from 1817. Image: 200jahre-fahrrad.de


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

Very interesting.


----------



## Wheelspeed (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow! Didn't know bicycles were 200 years old, even though it's a balance-bike.

I wonder if he invented it as a thing to support your weight while walking/running, but then later discovered that you can ride it by balancing? Because I mean, before the first bicycle, who would ever think that you could actually ride a contraption like a bicycle?


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Whats with these first post accounts?


----------



## Wabatuckian (9 mo ago)

acer66 said:


> Whats with these first post accounts?


Well, that one is obviously spam, designed to get curious people clicking his signature link. Dunno how the mods missed it two years ago.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Wabatuckian said:


> Well, that one is obviously spam, designed to get curious people clicking his signature link. Dunno how the mods missed it two years ago.


There was an obvious spam post that dug up this thread just above acer's post but a mod deleted it and banned the poster.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

So I guess tubeless was actually invented 200 years ago!


----------



## Wabatuckian (9 mo ago)

chazpat said:


> So I guess tubeless was actually invented 200 years ago!


My first bike was tubeless and bumpy as hell.


----------

